# MIM (?) Strat - $600 obo - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

A bit worn but still looks like a decent deal if it’s real. I don’t know enough about the hundreds of different models Fender makes to know if it’s legit. Has the Noiseless pickups. We’re these available on Mexican Strats?

Anyhow, 4 minutes old. Have at it…









Surf green Stratocaster | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Surf green strat style guitar needs complete set up and new strings to be playable again asking 600 obo




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Ad photos...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Oops, just noticed the Custom Shop logo on the back of the headstock. Fake as [email protected]#k?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The truss rod he has no black edge. I'm no expert on all the details of MIM Strats, but US necks have a walnut lined truss rod opening and the MIM has a black plastic liner.
No lining is Squier, just an open maple hole, and the bigger sized TR nut.
Back plate screws are not offset. 
I'm inclined to think Squier with a decal, or chinese fake.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The neck shape at the back near the headstock...yikes. looks very wrong , I'd say not even Squire.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

The body looks off somehow too.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> The neck shape at the back near the headstock...yikes. looks very wrong , I'd say not even Squire.


I know it’s likely a shadow, but it almost looks like a scarf joint.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don’t like the deceit angle of it, but I’d imagine a Partscaster would fetch close to this, even if it were disclosed as such. No?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> The body looks off somehow too.


Unless it's a weird camera angle, yeah, it looks pretty off.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like a Wuhan Fender


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Says “Strat style” in the ad. Not advertised as a Fender. Be interesting to see what the seller says when asked about it’s origin.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not sure if the ad was changed, but to be fair it says, "Surf green *strat style* guitar"


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> I don’t like the deceit angle of it, but I’d imagine a Partscaster would fetch close to this, even if it were disclosed as such. No?


Made with Fender MIM parts, sure. Or Fender loaded body with Allparts neck... I agree.
Partscaster with all Squire parts....$450? $400?
But if it's fake, who knows what the quality is like.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Another masterpiece by Asian master builder Pho Nee.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd say 0% Fender

I agree with the others who have already said, "even the shape of the body is way off"


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Another thing: it's a "Strat style" of questionable origin, and he says it needs strings and a setup for it to be playable.

How in blazes is that worth $600?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Rollin Hand said:


> Another thing: it's a "Strat style" of questionable origin, and he says it needs strings and a setup for it to be playable.
> 
> How in blazes is that worth $600?



Because its Kijiji.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

He is now calling it "Fender branded but not a Fender."

I wish him luck with the sale.


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

Even the "Original Contour Body" decal looks like it's on an angle. 

On another note, little sad that a $600 MIM is now considered a deal too.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Varc said:


> Even the "Original Contour Body" decal looks like it's on an angle.
> 
> On another note, little sad that a $600 MIM is now considered a deal too.


$600?
Hell, I’ll sell mine for $600


----------



## OttawaGuitarGuyGSA (Jan 13, 2020)

The custom shop decal alone says stay away


----------

